# java mail / flag setzen bzw. message vom server löschen



## acky (5. April 2004)

hi,

habe probleme bei setzen des flags SEEN mit java-mail. folgender code (wichtigesten stellen) veranlasst, dass, wenn ich nach diesem durchgang erneut mails abrufe, zwar jede 2. mail gelöscht ist, aber mir keine mail mit dem flag SEEN erscheint. warum setzt er offenlichtlich den flag "löschen", aber nicht "SEEN"?
( auf "mail.savesChanges();" wirft er mit ein "POP3-messages are read-only" 
 - oder ähnlich, kann mir dieses aber nicht als grund vorstellen)

zusatz: es gibt in der klasse folder wohl die methoden:
getUnreadMessageCount(); sowie 
getNewMessageCount() ;   (wo ist der unterschied?)
- aber keine methoden, nur diese messages zu bekommen bzw. diese werte zu ändern!

danke,
acky

inbox.open(Folder.READ_WRITE );

...

if( mail.getFlags().contains( Flags.Flag.SEEN ) ) { System.out.println("SEEN"); } 
if( mail.isSet( Flags.Flag.SEEN ) ) { System.out.println("Mail is SEEN"); }

if ( messageNumber % 2 == 0 ) mail.setFlag( Flags.Flag.SEEN, true );
else mail.setFlag( Flags.Flag.DELETED, true );

...

inbox.close( true );


----------

